# Filter für Videostörungen/bildrauschen in After effects?



## ryu (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo, ich drehe gerade für die fh ein Video und brauche ein
bisschen Hilfe. gibt es einen Filter mit dem ich Videoverzerrungen
in After Effects auf mein DV-Material legen kann. ich meine nicht
so etwas wie Cinelook, sondern eher etwas in Richtung einer
schlechten Videoqualität. das Bild verzerrt sich total, springt
kurz aus dem Rahmen, ein heller Balken schiebt sich von unten nach oben, dazu Bildrauschen etc... 
Dankeschön

hier ein paar Beispiele, damit ihr wisst was ich meine:


----------



## The-God (10. Februar 2004)

Ist es zufällig der "The day after tomorrow" Trailer ? Diese Verzerrungen sind echt genial. Also vielleicht solltest du mal folgenden Plugin versuchen. DigiEffects "Malfunction"


----------



## ryu (11. Februar 2004)

genau das hab ich gesucht, danke...und: ja waren bilder aus day after tomorrow, gut erkannt.


----------

